# Intel i915 black screen of death...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I am attempting to setup Gentoo on a group of identical systems for a business. All is good except for the video. The system uses the i915 driver and this gives me a black screen after GRUB. The system works. If I wait a minute, type in "root", press enter, type in my password, press enter, type in "shutdown -h now", and press enter it WILL shut down. The thing is I cannot see anything. The system is an all-in-one with a Core2Duo and 4GB of RAM. I will post my lspci info when I get to the system tomorrow. I will also post the log.

Oh, disabling  modesetting allows it to boot, but no X of course.

----------

## bunder

try adding efifb or simplefb.

----------

## Dragonix

Hi,

if your chip is a "I965GM", then try adding "video=SVIDEO-1:d" to your kernel parameter list.

See https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93782 and https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1342755

Regards,

Matthias

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, here's the output.

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c2] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [1462:7404]

00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c3] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [1462:7404]

```

My dmesg log can be found here. I see a segfault at the end of the output, but not sure what it is related to. Again, this is a clean install on a new system. Yes, I forgot to compile the wireless firmware into my kernel. I will rebuild it when we figure this issue out.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth.

The easy one first.

```
[  563.098217] cc1 (24198) used greatest stack depth: 11776 bytes left

[ 1174.756205] conftest[12873]: segfault at 7e2f0030 ip 00007fb991d6a936 sp 00007ffc07c50ee8 error 4 in libc-2.25.so[7fb991c2c000+1a6000]
```

It looks like you were building something, cc1 is gcc and the conftest program provoked a segfault in glibc.

Hopefully, that build failed.

```
[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/@boot/vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro rootflags=subvol=@root nomodeset
```

Why do you have nomodeset there?

If you expect the i915 kernel module to give you a framebuffer console, that will prevent it.

Maybe you do dave a console.

```
[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
```

Pastetbin your entire kernel.config file please.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Neddy, the only way to get it to boot is to use nomodeset. This is a fresh install. I built the kernel, installed sysklogd, cronie, and GRUB2. Rebooted into system. No screen, but carefully logging in and typing the shutdown command got it to turn off, so I powered it up and used nomodeset to get to a console so I could set an IP address and SSH into the box and get this info.

Kernel Configuration

*EDIT*

No ebuilds failed. Once I used nomodeset to get to a shell and set the IP address I did emerge a few shell things like sudo. Nothing failed though.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth,

Just for testing, turn on

```
# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE is not set
```

Grub will set up one of them and the kernel should draw on it.  They are both harmless anyway.

Your lspci would be useful too.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, PCI info.

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller [8086:29c0] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller [1462:7404]

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c2] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [1462:7404]

00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c3] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [1462:7404]

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 [8086:27d0] (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 [8086:27d2] (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 3 [8086:27d4] (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:27c8] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:27c9] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:27ca] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:27cb] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:27cc] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:27b8] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller [8086:27df] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] [8086:27c0] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller [8086:27da] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection [8086:4229] (rev 61)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Vaio VGN-SZ79SN_C [8086:1100]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1462:4040]

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1462:4040]

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

This system does not support EFI/UEFI at all. It is BIOS only. Too old (Core2Duo which came with Vista originally). I can enable the simple framebuffer though.

----------

## josephg

 *The_Great_Sephiroth wrote:*   

> All is good except for the video. The system uses the i915 driver and this gives me a black screen after GRUB.

 

i've had this before.. when i was fiddling with my kernel config. definitely a kernel config issue, if everything else is working. i have to think if i can remember.. it was something to do with framebuffer. i had turned something off. and it is not efi or fb_simple, as both are still off on my system with i915.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth,

I don't see anything odd there, Your kernel matches that hardware.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

Adding 

```
# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE is not set
```

was intended to be a diagnostic aid, not a fix.

The_Great_Sephiroth,

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

You may as well add your CPU microcode into that list.  You have microcode loading support already.

Maybe Intel will fix Spectre/Meltdown for you.

----------

## josephg

The_Great_Sephiroth, i compared your kernel config with mine re i915, and about the only thing missing in yours is CONFIG_DRM_VGEM. though i don't think that should be it. i also have most as modules.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode"
> 
> ...

 

i load early via initrd. how would you identify which file in /lib/firmware/intel-ucode?Last edited by josephg on Sun Jan 14, 2018 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

Add them all. The driver will work out which is the right file.

----------

## Jaglover

Actually, as I learned in another thread, it can be found out:

```
iucode_tool -S -l /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/*

iucode_tool: system has processor(s) with signature 0x000906e9

...

selected microcodes:

  070/001: sig 0x000906e9, pf_mask 0x2a, 2018-01-04, rev 0x0080, size 98304

  071/001: sig 0x000906ea, pf_mask 0x22, 2018-01-04, rev 0x0080, size 97280

  072/001: sig 0x000906eb, pf_mask 0x02, 2018-01-04, rev 0x0080, size 98304

```

You use the one that matches your CPU, in my case 070.

----------

## josephg

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Add them all. The driver will work out which is the right file.

 

NeddySeagoon, do you mean add all 95 files in /usr/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/ into CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="..." ??

Jaglover, i get this. guess mine would be 030. now which file in /usr/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/ would that be? i don't seem to have a file with any such name

```
$ /usr/sbin/iucode_tool -S -l /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/* | grep 6fd

/usr/sbin/iucode_tool: system has processor(s) with signature 0x000006fd

  030/001: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0x80, 2010-10-02, rev 0x00a4, size 4096

  030/002: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0x20, 2010-10-02, rev 0x00a4, size 4096

  030/003: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0x01, 2010-10-02, rev 0x00a4, size 4096
```

----------

## Jaglover

```
microcode bundle 30: /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/06-0f-0d

```

Try without grep and you'll see the list of files. You may need to upgrade the Intel microcode package.

```
[I] sys-firmware/intel-microcode

     Available versions:  20140430 (~)20140624 (~)20140913 20150121 (~)20150121-r1 20151106 (~)20160607 (~)20160714 20161104 20170511 20170707 (~)20171117 20171117_p20171215 20171117_p20171215-r1 20180108 20180108-r1 {initramfs monolithic +split-ucode}

     Installed versions:  20180108-r1(01:43:55 PM 01/11/2018)(split-ucode -initramfs)

     Homepage:            http://inertiawar.com/microcode/ https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=27431

     Description:         Intel IA32/IA64 microcode update data

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

josephg,

I didn't check, sorry.  AMD only has 4 or 5 files and they are cumulative. You need them all if you have the newest AMD CPU.

----------

## josephg

fab thank you  :Smile:  i add that firmware to kernel config like so? wonder if i need to keep checking for filename changes?

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="intel-ucode/06-0f-0d"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

```
$ /usr/sbin/iucode_tool -S -l /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/* | grep 30

/usr/sbin/iucode_tool: system has processor(s) with signature 0x000006fd

microcode bundle 30: /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/06-0f-0d

  026/003: sig 0x000006f6, pf_mask 0x01, 2010-09-30, rev 0x00d0, size 4096

  030/001: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0x80, 2010-10-02, rev 0x00a4, size 4096

  030/002: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0x20, 2010-10-02, rev 0x00a4, size 4096

  030/003: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0x01, 2010-10-02, rev 0x00a4, size 4096
```

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

That's crazy, no. Just run dmesg | grep firm and it tells you what firmware you need. I only have that one firmware specified since it is the only one needed for a built-in driver. Loading all of them would be crazy! Basically, boot without the firmware one time, and dmesg says it cannot find "xyz.ucode". Rebuild your kernel with that in the kernel and now you are golden.

Also, adding simple framebuffer support fixed it. Apparently the i915 driver requires it, but doesn't depend on it in the kernel. Now the i915 driver is loaded and all is good.

----------

## josephg

nice tip thanks

btw i don't need FB_SIMPLE for i915

```
# CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE is not set
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth,

Simple Framebuffer was just a diagnostic aid, to get something, hopefully an error message.

It shouldn't have fixed anything.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Well, I removed Simple FB and I got the black screen. Booting with nomodeset results in a shell, but the i915 module is not loaded. Adding SFB back instantly allows the i915 driver to load. So for my hardware, SFB must be a hard dependency for i915. If not, why won't i915 even load (modprobe or otherwise) without SFB?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth,

Please post your dmesg with both 1915 and Simple Framebuffer enabled.

I suspect that i915 is not being used and the kernel has reverted to Simple Framebuffer.

To put it another way, I don't think its working the way you think it is.

If you have Xorg on that system now, the Xorg.0.log file will be interesting too.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, the dmesg can be found here. However, when SFB is not compiled in lspci does not show i915 loaded. When it IS compiled in, it IS loaded, as shown below.

```

tangent ~ # lspci -knn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller [8086:29c0] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller [1462:7404]

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c2] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c3] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [1462:7404]

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 [8086:27d0] (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 [8086:27d2] (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 3 [8086:27d4] (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:27c8] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:27c9] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:27ca] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:27cb] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller [8086:27cc] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge [8086:27b8] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.1 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller [8086:27df] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] [8086:27c0] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller [8086:27da] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller [1462:7404]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection [8086:4229] (rev 61)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Vaio VGN-SZ79SN_C [8086:1100]

        Kernel driver in use: iwl4965

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1462:4040]

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1462:4040]

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

See how is says the kernel driver in use is i915? If I do not build SFB nothing shows. It doesn't show kernel driver in use or even the line about kernel modules. In other words, without SFB, NOTHING shows up there. This is why I am led to believe it requires SFB.

Also, stuff like:

```

[    1.479098] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

```

Tells me that i915 is loading and using an FB. None of that shows up in dmesg if I disable the simple framebuffer.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth,

Look at all those stack traces. 

```
[  660.526284] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 567 at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_sdvo.c:1432 intel_sdvo_get_config+0x1b8/0x1d0

[  660.526285] SDVO pixel multiplier mismatch, port: 0, encoder: 1
```

Its not really working.

Is 

```
[ 1427.351201] cc1plus (3227) used greatest stack depth: 11488 bytes left

[39255.730727] traps: cmTC_2ea25[13739] trap invalid opcode ip:55df98762720 sp:7fff108c6478 error:0

[39255.730731]  in cmTC_2ea25[55df98762000+1000]
```

that related?

Something is trying to execute an instruction your CPU doesn't have.

Its either built for the wrong CPU or on disk or in RAM, something is corrupt.

Try booting memtest86+ and let it run a few cycles.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Memtest can be run when I am finished. This is a Core2Duo CPU from a few years back.

```

tangent ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 13

microcode       : 0xa1

cpu MHz         : 2393.997

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf eagerfpu pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dtherm

bugs            :

bogomips        : 4787.99

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 13

microcode       : 0xa1

cpu MHz         : 2393.997

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf eagerfpu pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dtherm

bugs            :

bogomips        : 4787.99

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

I have the kernel set to "Core 2 or newer". I ran memtest for two straight days (48hrs) before beginning this setup. Memory is fine, all 4GB.

*UPDATE*

I started with a kernel configuration from my old work laptop, also a Core 2 Duo. I then changed the drivers for the hardware found on this system as opposed to my laptop. Done this many, many times without an issue. Oh, and I changed the in-kernel firmware from my WiFi firmware to the firmware for the WiFi on this system as well. My laptop CPU is listed below. Note the similarities!

```

9y84mj1 ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 10

microcode       : 0xa07

cpu MHz         : 2401.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf eagerfpu pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority dtherm ida

bugs            :

bogomips        : 4787.84

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 10

microcode       : 0xa07

cpu MHz         : 2401.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf eagerfpu pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority dtherm ida

bugs            :

bogomips        : 4787.84

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I just stumbled across this in relation to that split multiplier error. The message is dated but may still be true. Something about this not working on split platforms. Original info is here.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, rebooted after it was working fine and now a black screen, again.

```

c88205013 ~ # dmesg | grep i915

[    0.527831] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 1 at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_sdvo.c:1432 intel_sdvo_get_config+0x1b8/0x1d0

[    0.527950]  [<ffffffff815c53e4>] i915_driver_load+0x8e4/0x1370

[    0.527963]  [<ffffffff815d01f8>] i915_pci_probe+0x28/0x40

[    0.528001]  [<ffffffff821a86e3>] i915_init+0x52/0x55

[    0.687087] i915 0000:00:02.0: VGA-1: EDID block 0 invalid.

[    0.836619] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20160919 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    1.202039] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 6 at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:13555 intel_atomic_commit_tail+0xe25/0xf90

[    1.359825] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 6 at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:13631 intel_atomic_commit_tail+0xcf9/0xf90

[    1.469886] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

```

What is with this driver? My laptop uses the i965 stuff and it works fine.

----------

## khayyam

The_Great_Sephiroth ...

welcome to the club ;) ... I never did resolve that issue (note it's from Jan 2016), I currently boot without inteldrmfb, login as root and 'modprobe i915 ; exit', then login blind to my user account, and startx. Also note that the xorg/xf86-video-intel/opengl stack will probably usck allbs ... if gallium works for your chipset then you should try the modesetting driver first (you may, or may not, get opengl).

best ... khay

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Rebooted and video came back. Is there a way to tell the login manager to shutdown or reboot if the power button is pressed while on the login screen? Apparently this is random so my "fix" is to tell users to press the power button, give it a minute, then power on again if it comes up blank. How can I pull THAT off?

----------

## khayyam

 *The_Great_Sephiroth wrote:*   

> Is there a way to tell the login manager to shutdown or reboot if the power button is pressed while on the login screen? Apparently this is random so my "fix" is to tell users to press the power button, give it a minute, then power on again if it comes up blank. How can I pull THAT off?

 

The_Great_Sephiroth ... with a little help from sys-power/acpid:

```
[...]

case "$group" in

   button)

      case "$action" in

         power) /etc/acpi/actions/powerbtn.sh ;;

[...]
```

```
if [ -x /sbin/shutdown ] ; then

    /sbin/shutdown -h now "Power button pressed"

else

    exit

fi
```

Those may come by default, I forget what I've added myself.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Those are default, but I read not to use acpid along with Plasma/Gnome/whatever because then you have two things handling power events. I only normally install acpid on systems which will be shell only, such as servers.

----------

## josephg

 *josephg wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Add them all. The driver will work out which is the right file. 
> 
> NeddySeagoon, do you mean add all 95 files in /usr/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/ into CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="..." ??

 

just to update, i add this line to make.conf

```
MICROCODE_SIGNATURES="-S"
```

now emerge sys-firmware/intel-microcode again will only create a few (rather than all) files in /usr/lib/firmware/intel-ucode/ for the current cpu signature. so now, i only have 6 files to contend with.

i add initramfs useflag, and it also creates /boot/intel-uc.img, which i now use in initrd for early microcode update at boot.

adding firmware files into kernel config didn't work on my 32bit gentoo x86. only the early update via initrd works.

Jaglover, sorry for hijacking your thread. but since we discussed all this right here, i thought i would update this here.

----------

